# Dropdown Title not working in IE 6



## fazthegreat (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I'm using a dropdown box ie.

test

The title of the dropdown shows fine in Mozilla and IE 7 but it does not show in IE 6 and Safari. Anyone know what can I do to show the title?

Thanks


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Attached are screenshots of what I see in IE 6 and Safari. They look just like Firefox 2.0.0.7. All three are running on Windows XP.

Is this not what you see? Can you post a screenshot of what you see?

Peace...


----------

